# Get IN HERE AND VOTE IF YOU HAVENT!



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok guys and gals, this is the official veteran vote. As we said before we're only picking two of the list we have. The top two will get the infamous SI veteran tag. Let the voting begin.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Si doing what SI does best!!!! I love it

 Members picking the vets


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

I tried to vote for myself but didn't see my name up there :-B


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Lol someday td.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Good stuff guys! I love seeing this because that means our community is growing!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



noobmuscle said:


> Good stuff guys! I love seeing this because that means our community is growing!


yes it is growing in a very positive way


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Bump for votes


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

I think you spelled my name wrong it's DJ21


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Come on vote


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Im in it baby hahaha lets go vote!!


----------



## Malevolence (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

voted bitches!!  <


----------



## Georgia (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Loo Loo Loo Loo


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

this is tough....i gotta think for a second....i might have to do that, what do u call it. eni-meany-miney-moe lol between like two or three ppl


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

BH I wanna be like you some day :x


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Bump, keep the votes coming!!! There is no other site where the members get to elect their vets!!!

 There is no electoral college or some bs here, it is what you guys say it is...


----------



## beasto (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Digging the voting system. Really what makes SI unique and its own breed.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Keep it coming.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Well congrats to all the guys who are in the voting list, let votes coming in guys. One more time SI is doing whats promise MEMBERS RUNNING THE BOARD!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

vote is in


----------



## Zeek (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

hey herm I forgot to tell you when to end the vote bro!! To be fair how does Wed sound? say....12;01 am wed morning?


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Woot voted. Lol someone voted for me and it wasnt i.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Doesn't matter to me though though its gonna be hard to catch the two fellas.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

One good thing about this voting is more members are voting this time. Great job guys keep in comming with your votes guys.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Only 2? I want to vote for all of these guys (except myself of course )

I can't vote because if I do, I will probably be really upset and boards are supposed to be fun .....


----------



## Get Some (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

I tried to vote for my PP... but it said, "404 Error Page not found".... hmmmm, RB! What did you do with it!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Another vote fr bullseye.

Thanks for getting it started off Herm. When does it end?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



PillarofBalance said:


> Another vote fr bullseye.
> 
> Thanks for getting it started off Herm. When does it end?



12:01 am wends morning!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

My vote is in. Come on people. Take control of your board. Only 46 members have voted? Kind of a shame.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



biggerben692000 said:


> My vote is in. Come on people. Take control of your board. Only 46 members have voted? Kind of a shame.


This guy would be also a good vet choice. That is if he.was more active here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



biggerben692000 said:


> My vote is in. Come on people. Take control of your board. Only 46 members have voted? Kind of a shame.


This guy would be also a good vet choice. That is if he.was more active here.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 16, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> 12:01 am wends morning!!



Ok... HMU when you add em up and I'll do my part.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Can I take my vote back and vote for myself so I at least have one and don't feel like such a loser?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

NO. I can't be the only loser here. Take our votes back, I vote you, you vote me.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Lol now that's heart.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

woohoo, at least we got a pity vote. Thanks whoever it was.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Hey to be honest I'm honored just to be nominated. I just thought it was funny to be nominated but not voted on lol


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

I agree only 50 ppl have voted and thats not fair to the ppl who are up for VET, if you know one of these ppl and they have helped u in the past then VOTE for them! i admit i have overlooked this in the past but thats only because i was probably not online at the time it was going on.

But out of all these registered members of SI, only 50 votes. Thats not fair to our nominees


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



coltmc4545 said:


> Hey to be honest I'm honored just to be nominated. I just thought it was funny to be nominated but not voted on lol



i was torn between u and bullseye, not going to say who i went with don't want to hurt ne feeling 

tear tear[-(


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Come on assholes vote!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Im still in it!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Vote guys n gals


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



BigHerm said:


> Vote guys n gals



If I do I'll see that nobody voted for me and I'll be so upset that I won't post anymore ... and I don't think that it's what you, guys, want


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



millgirl said:


> If I do I'll see that nobody voted for me and I'll be so upset that I won't post anymore ... and I don't think that it's what you, guys, want



Come on MG, it's not that bad...everyone's time will come


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

I think its a bit disrespectful that members aren't voting.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*

Should be at least 120 or so votes.


----------



## cranium85 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The official SI vet vote!*



biggerben692000 said:


> I think its a bit disrespectful that members aren't voting.


agreed



rowdybrad said:


> Should be at least 120 or so votes.



I think we next go around we need to make an attempt to make more members aware of the voteing. Maybe an Administration Email to ALL members of SI? This is the first time i voted, the other times i wasn't even aware that a poll/vote was taking place.


----------

